# The Dream Thread



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I have some pretty strange and crazy dreams and I thought I'd post them in a thread. Feel free to add your own.

The other night I had a dream that I was on a ship with some of my best friends from high school and a ton of people I didnt know. Something happened and all of them except for a couple of my friends turned into zombie werewolves. My dream had me and my buddies fighting them off until finally something happened and they all turned back to normal. Then I woke up.

Last night I had a dream I was in some kind of prehistoric world, actually now that I think about it it was sort of like the planet of the apes. Me and some people that I dont remember were running through this gigantic corn maze and we had all these monkeys chasing us. I finally did make it out of the maze to find that the monkeys were friendly.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That sounds cool Jesse.

The coolest dream I ever had was a dream that I lived in a world where only colors existed. There was nothing but colors, just trippy colors floating around like in an abyss but it was cool. If I was hungry I would eat a color. I lived in a color. Everything was a color.

The most recent dream I had was that I had really bad lice and they were eating me alive.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

that dream....about color....is fucking amazing.

i had a dream a couple nights back that i was surfing on gigantic pieces of cantaloupe shaped into surfboards with kenny.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> That sounds cool Jesse.
> 
> The coolest dream I ever had was a dream that I lived in a world where only colors existed. There was nothing but colors, just trippy colors floating around like in an abyss but it was cool. If I was hungry I would eat a color. I lived in a color. Everything was a color.
> 
> The most recent dream I had was that I had really bad lice and they were eating me alive.


Wow that is so cool! I once dreamt that everything was made out of marshmallows.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> that dream....about color....is flower* amazing.
> 
> i had a dream a couple nights back that i was surfing on gigantic pieces of cantaloupe shaped into surfboards with kenny.


  that dream....about surfing on cantaloupes together....is fucking amazing too.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Last night I had a horrifying dream that I had HPPD. I was watching the carpet and it started crawling up the wall. It was fucked up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Yesturday, I dreamt I was Spiderwoman :?

Jesse you should really post those two dreams that you sent me via PM in this thread.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Yesturday, I dreamt I was Spiderwoman :?
> 
> Jesse you should really post those two dreams that you sent me via PM in this thread.


Im not so sure about that one :roll:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Last night I dreampt that aliens operated on me and installed alien technology eyes over top of my own.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

do you ever wonder, if your soul just travels to other places and that stuff really happens? now that would be exciting. BALIN, FIRST CLASS DREAM PATROL OFFICER!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

diagnosedindigo said:


> do you ever wonder, if your soul just travels to other places and that stuff really happens? now that would be exciting. BALIN, FIRST CLASS DREAM PATROL OFFICER!


Im sure it does.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

lately i keep dreaming that this is a dream. it's starting to bug me because those repetitive dreams become nightmares. that or a huge annoyance. you know what make me laugh though? people in teddy bear costumes dancing in a conference room.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> diagnosedindigo said:
> 
> 
> > do you ever wonder, if your soul just travels to other places and that stuff really happens? now that would be exciting. BALIN, FIRST CLASS DREAM PATROL OFFICER!
> ...


I know it does.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

*drools of new "dream" job.* hahaheh. get it, dream...job?! oh i am so witty! jk


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I rarely ever dream lately, but yesterday I had such a lovely dream I woke up crying, but not out of sadnesss.
I saw all my dead grandparents healthy and looking well, like in their best times, all sharing a meal at my grandma's place. The dream, unlike reality now, seemed full of color I remember the taste of the peaches I was eating, and my Gradma's perfume. Nothing much really happened, it was just as it used to be when I was a kid. They were happy, they said it was OK to be dead. They said they loved me. 
:roll: oh well, I know this doest beat spiderman and alien dreams  but felt like sharing anyhow.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

scylla said:


> Well I rarely ever dream lately, but yesterday I had such a lovely dream I woke up crying, but not out of sadnesss.
> I saw all my dead grandparents healthy and looking well, like in their best times, all sharing a meal at my grandma's place. The dream, unlike reality now, seemed full of color I remember the taste of the peaches I was eating, and my Gradma's perfume. Nothing much really happened, it was just as it used to be when I was a kid. They were happy, they said it was OK to be dead. They said they loved me.
> :roll: oh well, I know this doest beat spiderman and alien dreams  but felt like sharing anyhow.


Sounds like a wonderful dream. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, that beats Spider-woman any day of the week Scylla .. Spider-woman can go and whistle!.. :wink:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I had this dream

It involved painting this graffiti muriel with a group of people at a community centre...

then all of a sudden....

Zac Efron approached me and flattered me with his cuteness (well in the dream i thought he was cute lol).

Weirdness!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> I had this dream
> 
> It involved painting this graffiti muriel with a group of people at a community centre...
> 
> ...


Is that that dude with the huge nose? Wait i think that's Zack Braff? The guy from scrubs.
:?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

This is Zac Efron


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

God, look at him groping himself! :lol: Nice eyes though, I'm an eye girl, If they have nice eyes....... I'm sold.

But of course that's not the only thing to consider, he looks like a poser, so, no thank you.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

i bet his thoughts are "i wish i had boobies"


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

diagnosedindigo said:


> bet his thoughts are "i wish i had boobies"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm gonna try the law of attraction thingy, I'm visuailzing Zac Efron for Hazel, and Jack Sparrow for N, Spirit and myself, maybe the universe will oblige and clone Johny depp so we can each have our own :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

:lol: Hell yeah!


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

jack sparrow was my hero, and before that tyler durden. now i'd have to say... the girl from silent hill.
but she's not sexy, that would be frowned upon. OH kurt russell is awesome too.
hmmm maybe that girl from IRONMAN, pepper. long red locks and freckles = sexy.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Zac Efron is not for me thanks lol.

More like this guy... oh yeah

Channing Tatum


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a dream last night. I was in a house, in my dream I knew it as my house from when I was little only it didn't look like the house I lived in then at all. Upstairs was a large room that I was afraid to enter, it was my room from when I was little...and inside this room there was another smaller ajoining room sort of hidden. I was terrified to go into my room but I braved it and although it felt scary and dark and lonely in there, I sat it out for as long as I could stand the fear, but I just couldn't bring myself to go into the smaller hidden ajoining room-I kept saying I wasn't ready to look in there yet although I peaked in and every time I did I was filled with absolute terror. Both rooms were completely empty and although I didn't recognise the rooms as being mine, the feelings in the room I knew were real and mine. It was one of those dreams where you can still feel like you're in the dream and feel the fear from the dream hours after waking. I hate those.

The house I believe is my mind, it is me, its within me, I guess there's still some places inside that I fear going. I wonder WTF is in the ajoining room. The fact that it was my room/s from when I was little I think is significant also. I've overcome alot of my old fears recently, maybe it's time to know what's in the room.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

For some reason my most recent dreams have usually involved sex. I will spare details lol. It's a little weird but hey if I can enjoy my dreams and escape dp hell then bring it on! lol


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I had a dream last night that I had no body beneath my stomach, but my whole upper body was really ripped. Also some guy was trying to kill me with a shot gun and at the same time we (there were about 3-4 other people that I didnt know in the dream) were filming some kind of movie AND at the same time the floor was erupting from a volcano.

I tried escaping the guy with the shotgun by getting in my car but it was night time and I couldnt get my lights turned on. Then I woke up.

I dont know how long ago it was now, but I also had a dream that I was a fish and I had a son who was a tube of toothpaste and a shark was trying to eat him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Also some guy was trying to kill me with a shot gun and at the same time we (there were about 3-4 other people that I didnt know in the dream) were filming some kind of movie AND at the same time the floor was erupting from a volcano.


I have a possible interpretation but I'll PM it to you Jesse.



dreamingoflife said:


> For some reason my most recent dreams have usually involved sex. I will spare details lol. It's a little weird but hey if I can enjoy my dreams and escape dp hell then bring it on! lol


It's not weird at all, we all have those dreams don't we? I do.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> Spirit wrote:
> It's not weird at all, we all have those dreams don't we? I do.


Weird having them no.... just weird that most all of my dreams within the past 3 months have involved it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Lucky you.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

yea I guess I should consider this a good thing. At least I find enjoyment in my dreams lol :lol:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i keep having dreams where i'm supposed to be performing in a play but something always happens before i make it to the final production.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I had a dream last night that I was mexican and my family was mexican and I got busted for dealing marijuana and had to go to jail. In jail I got in a fight with these three guys and I was actually punching things in my sleep. I punched my bed and bloodied my knuckles- it woke me up and yeah it hurt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

I know bout your hands and ouch again Jesse  but I just wanted to say that the beginning of your dream sounds like a Cheech and Chong movie, I loved those.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I had a dream last night that I was playing poker with old friends I haven't seen since childhood, in a dark foggy park illuminated by the moon . We were using a variety of pharmaceutical and illegal drugs to bet with instead of money. Afterwards I ended up in a house I didn't recognize and started having nightmares. I woke up in panic right before getting a fix in my dream.

I also had a dream that my car was being stolen. When I got up my car wasn't where i parked it, and I said "dude where's my car?" (just kidding, I didn't really say that  ). Then my parents told me they moved it because our next door neighbor is having a party tonight.


----------



## Romany (Mar 28, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I had a dream last night. I was in a house, in my dream I knew it as my house from when I was little only it didn't look like the house I lived in then at all. Upstairs was a large room that I was afraid to enter, it was my room from when I was little...and inside this room there was another smaller ajoining room sort of hidden. I was terrified to go into my room but I braved it and although it felt scary and dark and lonely in there, I sat it out for as long as I could stand the fear, but I just couldn't bring myself to go into the smaller hidden ajoining room-I kept saying I wasn't ready to look in there yet although I peaked in and every time I did I was filled with absolute terror. Both rooms were completely empty and although I didn't recognise the rooms as being mine, the feelings in the room I knew were real and mine. It was one of those dreams where you can still feel like you're in the dream and feel the fear from the dream hours after waking. I hate those.
> 
> The house I believe is my mind, it is me, its within me, I guess there's still some places inside that I fear going. I wonder WTF is in the ajoining room. The fact that it was my room/s from when I was little I think is significant also. I've overcome alot of my old fears recently, maybe it's time to know what's in the room.


Easy. The big room is you as the adult who is still influenced and effected emotionally by the fear of your inner child who is the little hidden room. Maybe there is nothing in the little room and your scared of that, maybe you fear the emptiness and aloneness of your inner childs feelings. Maybe there is something in the little room but you can't see it, If you was ignored as a child it could be filled with unacknowledged feelings which were ignored by others. Does the little room reflect how you felt as a child? empty, alone and full of feelings that nobody could see. You don't know what's in the little room because you refuse to express whats in there out of fear of having those feelings ignored, rejected or worse. Make the feelings visible and stop hiding them because people won't reject you for having feelings now. Go into the little room and acknowledge the inner childs feelings then the childs emptiness that you still feel will go away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Strange how something becomes very clear when you become objective and detached from it ...Romany. :shock: I like that interpretation.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

See if anyone can interpret this one.

The dream had a few parts, I'll try best as I can to explain it.

Part 1.- I was in my house with my Uncle, mom, great aunt, grandma, and I think my aunt was there too. My aunt and uncle babysit these kids that come over sometimes and the kids came over in the dream. They were trying to put this strange puzzle together on the floor and when they were going to complete it they were going to try to float it on this pond outside the house. I told them that was a really stupid idea, but they wouldn't listen. After arguing with everybody about the puzzle, I got angry and busted it all up all over the place. I then tried to go to bed, but everybody was mad at me for breaking the puzzle. They were all yelling at me to get out of bed, but that's when the dream shifted a bit.

Instead of yelling at me to fix the puzzle, all the sudden they were all in my great aunts mini van wanting me to go to dinner with them. I didn't want to go to dinner, I just wanted to sleep. Every one of them tried individually coming into the room and asking me to go, but I refused. I then realized they all had some woman they wanted me to meet and go out with. They then sent her to ask me herself because I guess they figured I wouldn't say no if she asked. Well I bluntly said, no, and sent her on her way. They all then left, but not before telling me I better have the puzzle put together by the time they got back. I went out and started putting it together, when I decided to go fishing on the pond instead.

Part 2. - I was outside trying to fish in this pond. It had all kinds of creatures in it...everything from blue gill, bass, catfish, sharks, squid, octopus, and even a giant narwhale. Somehow, i caught the narwhale with my little fishing pull and worm. When I got it on the side of the pond, it started talking to me. No idea what it said. Then some little kid with another fishing pole came up to me and started beating me with it and trying to get his hook caught in my skin. I refused to beat the kid down even though I was highly aggravated, and chose to play defense the whole time. The next thing I know- part 3.

Part 3. - All the sudden I'm in some guys freezer. He opens the door and my head is right there and he tries putting stuff in front of me and I act like there's nothing out of the ordinary. You know Im just some head in this guys freezer. I spoke to him in a THICK Cajun accent that I couldn't understand. Somehow I managed to get out of the freezer and then this new guy showed up and started yelling at me to do something I can't remember. The guy was a combination of one of my ex- bosses and our former next door neighbor who was crazy. The next thing I know- part 4.

Part 4. - I'm working in a high security building that houses knick knacks? I was a late night guard of the place and these foreign guys with large guns tried to break in at night to rob the place. I set off the alarm and beat them all down I think.

Part 5. -Final Part- Next thing I know I'm in these dark woodlands and I'm part of a lion pride, except I'm not a lion, I'm myself, but I act like a lion and they all seem to think I'm part of them. The pride gets attacked by these giant wolves (the shoulder of the wolves was about the same level as my head while im standing up straight.). The wolves were after our cubs. I helped the lions beat down the wolves. (I bit them and beat them down with my bare hands)

That's all I remember. I woke up with a bloody pinky knuckle from where I apparently hit the head board of the bed again in my sleep. My uncle said I was arguing and fighting loudly in my sleep all night.


----------



## Mcren (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, I wish I had epic dreams like that, and bea able to recount them


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Mcren said:


> Wow, I wish I had epic dreams like that, and bea able to recount them


I've had dreams like that nearly every night my entire life and almost always am able to remember them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

I had the hottest most vivid lucid dream ever last night which I can not print the details of  if I could have that dream every night ....I would be a very happy woman lol


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I had a couple strange dreams.

I dreampt I was some kind of gargoyle creature and was the mortal enemy of the human race, being hunted down by advanced police forces, then something in my dream switched and I was part of the police forces and was hailed as one of humanities greatest heroes.

I had another dream that I went to visit a girl I knew as a little kid. A neighbor girl I used to go over to her house and play. Well of course now I'm grown up and she was too, except it was odd. The entrance to her house was nearly pitch black. You opened the door and you had to take this really huge and winding slide way far down deep into the house. I did finally get in there, but I couldn't see her because she was some kind of ghost or shadow. I could only ''see" her when I wasn't looking at her and at that point I could somehow envision her as a shadow form around me without looking directly at her. She also had a baby now and I was congratulating her. Neither of us seemed to mind the weird shadow aspect thing.

Weird. :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I keep dreaming that I'm pregnant....In the first dream the pregnancy bump was to small and I wouldn't let anybody near it...In my second dream lastnight....I was planning on giving birth in the garden, I had everything laid out ready and perfectly so the neighbors could watch. :shock: Just before the baby was born a midwife measured the pregnancie bump and said that the baby wouldn't be big but only small and I strongly disagreed...Then another midwife came out and I gave birth, the baby boy was born fully dressed exactly how I wanted him to be, the midwife then measured him and said he was a very long baby and that there was nothing to worry about, for some reason it was very important to me that he was long enough.

I know what it all means. The pregnancy bumps symbolizes a growing relationship that is happening in my life..which is why I wouldn't let anyone see the first bump because it was a failure...past rels...rel issues and fear.. The second time, having the "baby" in the garden with everything laid out perfectly ...shows that I'm doing things right this time regarding the "potential relationship" to come, and I'm not ashamed of anyone seeing me giving birth in the dream which shows how open with my feelings I can be now which is also a new thing for me, it shows I'm completely comfortable with this person...I'm happy about the growing new rel with someone in my real life and want to tell people about it.....The baby coming out dressed exactly how I would dress him symbolizes that this person in my life has everything I want and love in a person and that our potential rel will be everything I could hope for-it already is. The length of the baby was important because it symbolizes duration and stability...it symbolizes time and my hope that the rel will last. I dreampt of it this way also I think because this person often calls me baby lol... 

I loved these dreams and what they symbolize, only trouble is they made me broody. :?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dreampt last night that my uncle and i were driving to wal mart. We were in this van and my uncle was driving when it began to blizzard all the sudden. Apparently we both had a number of lives because we were in a video game and if we died we'd start out at my moms house. Well my uncle lost control of the van and we fell off a cliff. He died and I survived. I wandered around this desolate area of snow for a while until I found a cabin. A guy and a few of his friends lived there and their wives and I tried to give them 20$ to take me on a ride to wal mart. They refused the small sum but said I could stay with them until the snow cleared up. Well a week later the snow hadnt cleared and nobody ever came looking for me. A week from the crash, everyone from the cabin and myself sat down for dinner and they lifted a container to show what was for dinner that day, and underneath it was one of the cabin leader's friend's head. He was a cannibal and a couple of them were in on it. They were planning on eating me. I tried to escape but outside there appeared a bunch of grizzly bears and I had nowhere to go. Somehow, I ended up appearing at a soccer game as a soccer player. I dont know how I escaped, but the cannibal was there in the crowd determined to kill me when he had the chance. I saw the guy though and managed to kill him. I woke up.

Im still mad at my uncle for sucking at driving.


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

I dreamed that I was a branch on a bambo tree, and all the other branches had an awareness too. We were linked in some sort of hive mind thing.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > diagnosedindigo said:
> ...


how do you know that? did you astro-project or something once? and by the way spirit, are you a male or female? cause i think Jesse called you Linsey or something like that one time, although he may or may not have been referring to you. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

I had a dream about 2 and a half years ago right after I got DP and was still terrified of what was happening to me. At this time I had never heard the word depersonalization. Anyway I was really angry with God for what was happening to me and one night i started talking to him and telling him that i was getting really frustrated with this and that I was very angry as I didnt see what good could come out of this thing that I was experiencing. And that very same night, I went to sleep and I dreamt that me, my dad, my uncle, and my aunt were riding in an SUV and we were riding through the countryside, and I looked at my dad and said "i hate my life". and right after i said that, i looked out the right window into this beautiful field and I looked up into this amazing blue, sunny, sky full of fluffy white clouds, and all of a sudden, these HUGE kinda Bronze colered hands the size of skyscrapers came out of the sky surrounded by this incredible light. And i could tell that whoevers hands they were there was solid white sleaves, like those from a robe dangling down. And the hands were formed like you form your hands when you put them together and dip water out of the sink or something, and they just stayed in that position. And I shouted out "WHAT IS THAT?!!!". and my aunt replied very softly, "those look like a painter's hands". And I immediatley woke up and knew exactley what the dream meant. I think it was God trying to tell me that he was painting a picture in my life and that the picture wasnt finished yet, and that this strange feeling that scared me so badly was only part of the picture and that it wouldnt last forever.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> how do you know that? did you astro-project or something once? and by the way spirit, are you a male or female? cause i think Jesse called you Linsey or something like that one time, although he may or may not have been referring to you. :wink:


Prophetic dreams, Lucid dreaming, Atral projection and light working. And in answer to your second question refer to linked post below  Yes, I'm Lynsey. :wink:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=18827&start=65#p164584


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you know that? did you astro-project or something once? and by the way spirit, are you a male or female? cause i think Jesse called you Linsey or something like that one time, although he may or may not have been referring to you. :wink:
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!! ooohhhh ok, i missed that. 100% female. :lol: Ok hi Lynsey!, sorry for calling you dude,lol.  And by the way, I astro-projected once by accident, and it was one of the scariest experiences ive ever had.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

You could call me dudette, if you wish. :wink: Yeah, it can be scary...I once landed back in my body too hard and my heart stopped beating, I woke up and it wouldn't beat....when I finally managed to re-orientate myself, my heart restarted with such a THUMP.... that was scary.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Spirit said:


> You could call me dudette, if you wish. :wink: Yeah, it can be scary...I once landed back in my body too hard and my heart stopped beating, I woke up and it wouldn't beat....when I finally managed to re-orientate myself, my heart restarted with such a THUMP.... that was scary.


Ok dudette. :wink: When i did it I was laying in my bed and suddenly started rising up towards the ceiling and i was seeing in black and white, and i finally flowted down to the floor and tried to wlk down the hall to my parents room, as i lived in a trailer, and it took every ounce of strength i had just to take one step, and all of a sudden i was sucked backwards back into my body and color came back to my vision but i was laying there in my bed unable to move or talk or scream. the only thing i could move was my eyes and then finally i focused really hard and was able to sit up in the bed. :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

That sounds equally scary....usually though with astral projection you can move about really easily-you just have to think of what you wanna do and it's done. I often wake up as I'm spiraling back into myself.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Spirit said:


> That sounds equally scary....usually though with astral projection you can move about really easily-you just have to think of what you wanna do and it's done. I often wake up as I'm spiraling back into myself.


so you do this quite often then? how do you do it at will? i dont want to do it again, im just curious? and is that "cord connecting to your body thing" for real? when I did it i was to scared to notice. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

8)


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

I read your dream  , interesting...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> so you do this quite often then? how do you do it at will? i dont want to do it again, im just curious? and is that "cord connecting to your body thing" for real? when I did it i was to scared to notice. :wink:


Yeah....not so much on purpose tho, it just happens to me. Everybody has a cord of energy that connects them to the earth plane via the root chakra...it's not necessarily visible to the naked eye but if you intentionally want to practice astral projection you should visualise it...also if you want to ground yourself if you're feeling floaty at all..as can happen alot with all spiritual practices. Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I read your dream  , interesting...


were you talking to me? and by the way Lynsey, nice new picture.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > I read your dream  , interesting...
> ...


She's gorgeous isn't she?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

No I was talking to I'mstillthesameperson. The post below that was in response to you though, and thanks and Ty Jesse lol.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I read your dream  , interesting...


Thanks Lyns :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

No worries, I sort of had an interpretation for it , didn't know if you was interested though. I'll PM it maybe.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit said:
> ...


HAHA, yeeeeezzzzz sir!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Spirit said:


> The post below that was in response to you though


which one?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

8)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Lol :wink: .

Edu, the post below my first response to imstillthesameperson. Thankyou for your comment re: my pic, shame you probably now think I'm some scarlet heathen since i told you I was a witch, never had a negative reaction before, but theres still much misunderstanding about what it means.-its hard being judged for what you are be a christian or a witch etc when you know its only that people have the wrong idea.....you get me? I hope we can be friends.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Lol :wink: .
> 
> Edu, the post below my first response to imstillthesameperson. Thankyou for your comment re: my pic, shame you probably now think I'm some scarlet heathen since i told you I was a witch, never had a negative reaction before, but theres still much misunderstanding about what it means.-its hard being judged for what you are be a christian or a witch etc when you know its only that people have the wrong idea.....you get me? I hope we can be friends.


Lynsey....I would like nothing more than to be your friend. :wink: And as for thinking your a scarlet heathen, that is definatly not true, im not that kind of person, REALLY. I dont think any less of you now then when we first posted each other. Yes, we may dissagree on our faiths, but its your decision as a woman with free will to believe what you want, and I respect that. My Lord commanded me to love you regardless of ANYTHING, and I have no problem at all doing that, in fact he changed my heart so that I would love you not just because he told me too, but because I willingly want to. And nothing will change that, and the same goes for anybody I meet. I dont have to have known you for 20 years to love you, I know the value of the human life and how precious it is, thats enough reason, plus if God loves you, then why cant I. And I never meant to offend you with anything that I have said, so if I did, please forgive me, im sorry. I believe the Bible just like you believe uuuuhhhhhh, you know, and I desperatly feel the need to share the good parts in it with people, but I guess I dont have enough experience or age on me to do it right, so I may have been offensive. Plus I had no idea there was a scripture in the Bible that basically says not to get into unhealthy and endless debates, as they only cause disputes. So im gonna try not to from now on. And again im sorry for making you think that I looked down on you.  HEY, maybe you can come to north carolina and let me wash your feet :lol: ......Bible humor.Lol.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

> Plus I had no idea there was a scripture in the Bible that basically says not to get into unhealthy and endless debates, as they only cause disputes.


Praise the Lord! :lol:


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I dreamt this last night, feel free to interpret.

O.K, so I'm in this huge house. I live there. I'm inside one of the rooms, which is surprisingly small. My son is watching TV (nothing out of the ordinary so far). I tell him we're about to leave.

I then turn to face the wall with the door. It has somehow turned, the door is now horizontal. I get scared.

I start to claw at the wall. Pieces of it falls to the floor. Suddenly an object the size of a palm fall out.
It's a yellow plastic toy. It's playing a melody. It has a red button on it, and when it stops playing, I push the button to get it to play again.

Instead this voice starts to talk. It's a hoarse demonic voice of a man, it's trying to give me a message, but I can't make out what it's trying to say. Somehow I know this is a voice from "beyond" and that I know who it is. My blood runs cold.

Suddenly I'm standing in a big marketplace. The place is full of people and they are all "mental patients".
They look weird, like Star Wars aliens.

I then spot a man sitting on the ground with his back against the wall of a medieval-looking building.
He's selling something. Toys. Some of them, yellow.

I walk over to him and ask him if he knows anything about the toy I'm carrying with me. He glares at me from underneath his hood, and just as he is about to answer,_ my phone rings._ And I wake up.

Well, that's it.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

What...the.....hell. okay, i didnt even read everything you wrote york. but i was just about to post about a dream i had...it involved this alien/demonic creature. he was trying to tell me things. then my family found out about it and took me in to the hospital and told me i had been hallucinating. i couldn't decide if the demon/alien thing was real or not but he was really fucking creepy. and he was wearing a hood. 
wtf. :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Thankyou Edu. My practice is love and compassion to all beings no matter what label we give ourselves. I'm happy we can be friends.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Thankyou Edu. My practice is love and compassion to all beings no matter what label we give ourselves. I'm happy we can be friends.


your welcome, and love and compassion are the best things to practice. and im glad we can be friends too. and you can call me Dannie if you want. :wink:


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> What...the.....hell. okay, i didnt even read everything you wrote york. but i was just about to post about a dream i had...it involved this alien/demonic creature. he was trying to tell me things. then my family found out about it and took me in to the hospital and told me i had been hallucinating. i couldn't decide if the demon/alien thing was real or not but he was really flower* creepy. and he was wearing a hood.
> wtf. :shock:


That made me shiver... :shock: Maybe it's the Dp-Demon...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

york said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > What...the.....hell. okay, i didnt even read everything you wrote york. but i was just about to post about a dream i had...it involved this alien/demonic creature. he was trying to tell me things. then my family found out about it and took me in to the hospital and told me i had been hallucinating. i couldn't decide if the demon/alien thing was real or not but he was really flower* creepy. and he was wearing a hood.
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :lol: you ACTUALLY could be right. :idea:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

I've had a couple dreams too of a black hooded demon man. :shock:

Last night I dreampt that I was eating chocolate cigarettes out of the back of a giant grandfather clock....Then it turned out the clock was a time machine which I could climb in the back of.....but all of time was in the time machine....past, present and future all here now as it is anyway....


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Maybe it's Edu.....he's the Dp demon.  :shock:


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Maybe it's Edu.....he's the Dp demon.  :shock:


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :lol: you ACTUALLY could be right. :idea:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Maybe it's Edu.....he's the Dp demon.  :shock:


Thanks Lynsey,lol, :lol: definatly the DP but not the demon.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

I was just effing about Edu  . Winding you up.....


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I was just effing about Edu  . Winding you up.....


I know Lynsey, no worries :wink: ,and please call me Dannie.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Okay thanks Edu :mrgreen:


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's Edu.....he's the Dp demon.  :shock:
> ...


what about forum demon :?:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Okay thanks Edu :mrgreen:


Classic :mrgreen:

BTW I also had a dream that involved me talking to a demon in a black robe, we were in an asylum, but all of the patients were dead.
The guy towered over me and I'm 6'3


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Cool lets start a cult.

Edu's a Flower* giant, well who'd of thought that.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Cool lets start a cult.
> 
> Edu's a Flower* giant, well who'd of thought that.


Call me Goliath :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Ok thanks Dannie. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Ok thanks Dannie. :mrgreen:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Cool lets start a cult.


Ive been thinking about a cult centered around pinto beans and dairy products, wht do you think? Good idea right?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

BEANS :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> BEANS :shock:


and maybe we could worship the great DAIRY QUEEN. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Hey, they are definitely great ideas, especially the bean thing, I could go for that........ in fact I already have I think :? 
I don't know about the whole "Dairy Queen" concept though, she would just melt into a gooey mess on the ground and we all be standing around scratching our heads wondering what to do next.....don't you think?

Or we might just end up eating her........I don't know if I would be able to hold back my childhood urges :?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Hahahaha :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> Hey, they are definitely great ideas, especially the bean thing, I could go for that........ in fact I already have I think :?
> I don't know about the whole "Dairy Queen" concept though, she would just melt into a gooey mess on the ground and we all be standing around scratching our heads wondering what to do next.....don't you think?
> 
> Or we might just end up eating her........I don't know if I would be able to hold back my childhood urges :?


HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!! LET US FEAST ON THE GREAT DAIRY QUEEN IN HER GOOEY GOODNESS SO SHE MAY RESIDE IN OUR INTESTINES FOR ALL ETERNITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Yes lets do that, and whilst we take a minute or so to pay respects to our beloved Dairy Queen we should pump our fists in the air knowing that we will always be empowered by our almighty Dairy Queen.........Thank you Dairy Queen


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> Yes lets do that, and whilst we take a minute or so to pay respects to our beloved Dairy Queen we should pump our fists in the air knowing that we will always be empowered by our almighty Dairy Queen.........Thank you Dairy Queen


Yes my fellow bretheren, ALL HAIL THE GREAT DAIRY QUEEN!!!!! HAIL THE DAIRY QUEEN OR SHE WILL MOLD INSIDE OF YOU AND GIVE YOU A DIABILITATING VIRUS THAT WILL MAKE YOU CRAP WATER AND PUKE YOUR GUTS OUT FOR 24 HOURS!!!! BEWARE OF THE DAIRY QUEENS MOLDY WRATH!!!!!!! BEWARE!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

> ALL HAIL THE GREAT DAIRY QUEEN!!!!! HAIL THE DAIRY QUEEN OR SHE WILL MOLD INSIDE OF YOU AND GIVE YOU A DIABILITATING VIRUS THAT WILL MAKE YOU CRAP WATER AND PUKE YOUR GUTS OUT FOR 24 HOURS!!!! BEWARE OF THE DAIRY QUEENS MOLDY WRATH!!!!!!! BEWARE!!!!!!


OMFG.......You have to be shiting right, I don't want to crap water for 24 hours....this is information that would have been useful about 4 hours ago :roll: 
I'm beginning to feel I have been mislead, you sure you aren't one of those mini cones you can buy at Burger King for 30 cents


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> > ALL HAIL THE GREAT DAIRY QUEEN!!!!! HAIL THE DAIRY QUEEN OR SHE WILL MOLD INSIDE OF YOU AND GIVE YOU A DIABILITATING VIRUS THAT WILL MAKE YOU CRAP WATER AND PUKE YOUR GUTS OUT FOR 24 HOURS!!!! BEWARE OF THE DAIRY QUEENS MOLDY WRATH!!!!!!! BEWARE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OMFG.......You have to be shiting right, I don't want to crap water for 24 hours....this is information that would have been useful about 4 hours ago :roll:
> I'm beginning to feel I have been mislead, you sure you aren't one of those mini cones you can buy at Burger King for 30 cents


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I JUST LAUGHED SO HARD I THINK I BLEW A BLOOD VESSEL IN MY SHOULDER!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> you sure you aren't one of those mini cones you can buy at Burger King for 30 cents


hahahaahaha omg


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Last night I dreampt that I was standing up and my feet were attached to this thing.. you know the note books with the spirals and the paper that has the holes in the ends that holds it together? My feet had the holes in them and were attached to those rings and my body was made of thousands of sheets of paper and I dreampt that i was being flipped through like a book. It was very lucid and actually very painful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

We are all open books.......Some of our life has been written, some pages remain to be filled....Maybe you've never really explored the story of yourself enough before or maybe others have never taken enough time to "read" you. Maybe now you are doing just that, it's painful for two reasons...you realise how much of yourself you didn't even know existed before and then some of it is just painful to acknowledge or read so you skim through it........yet it's also liberating right? .....Oh and them bloody spiral books are liable to fall apart lol, You are strong enough now but go gently.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i had a dream i was a sexy music art teacher.

then i had another dream that i was nominated for alumni prom queen at my high school.

then i had another dream that i was back working at my old job of teaching little kids how to flip.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> We are all open books.......Some of our life has been written, some pages remain to be filled....Maybe you've never really explored the story of yourself enough before or maybe others have never taken enough time to "read" you. Maybe now you are doing just that, it's painful for two reasons...you realise how much of yourself you didn't even know existed before and then some of it is just painful to acknowledge or read so you skim through it........yet it's also liberating right? .....Oh and them bloody spiral books are liable to fall apart lol, You are strong enough now but go gently.


Wow that's a good interpretation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> i had a dream i was a sexy music art teacher.


HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE :twisted:

:lol:


----------



## R.I.P Annie (May 28, 2009)

The last dream I remenber from a few days ago was of a giant black rat and it was trying to hide from me under a black blanket. I found out that rats in dreams mean somebody is deceiving you and that makes sense to my current situation. I trust the meanings of my dreams.


----------



## Damnation. (May 31, 2009)

I had a dream night before last that I was in a science class which was being taught by a giraffe (.___.;; wtf), and a girl in the class had a crush on it. She ended up dropping something on the floor, and I was on a laptop, talking to someone I had a massive fallout with on MSN, and he said not to worry, because the giraffe would be able to clean whatever'd been dropped up

:/


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

last night i dreamed that gargon a member from here was chasing me with a carving knife (lol no offense gargon its because you look like my uncle hes a psychopath sexual nutter but im sure you are a lovely man gargon ) he used to chase us with a knife and his "pork sword" in other hand in the dark for fun :shock: terrifying. in the dream we was two people adult me and child me. adult ran to police station while i ran from you gargon lol. we were flying and running jumping over everything so easily.


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

no offense taken, i can certainly see how my current picture could be confused with a crazy psycho, it kinda seemed fitting for how i have been feeling, haha. glad to know i could spice up your dream life.


----------

